# [RISOLTO] "Perfoming global update ..." && file windows???

## HoX

Ho due quesiti:

1- ieri dopo aver lanciato emerge --sync alla fine mi ha dato la scritta

```
Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2007

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

.='update pass' *='binary update' @='/var/db move'
```

cosa devo fare? ho cercato info in giro, ma non ho trovato nulla e non avendolo visto prima mi è sorto il dubbio.

Ho anche provato a vedere il contenuto del file, ma continuo a non capire...

2. Per quale motivo nella dir /usr/portage/distfiles mi trovo i seguenti file di windows?!?!?

```
andale32.exe

arial32.exe

arialb32.exe

comic32.exe

courie32.exe

georgi32.exe

impact32.exe

times32.exe

trebuc32.exe

verdan32.exe

webdin32.exe
```

è normale?Last edited by HoX on Mon Jun 25, 2007 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

1 - Assolutamente normale, sono aggiornamenti che emerge fa nella cache o nei pacchetti binari. Capitano quando, ad esempio, un pacchetto viene spostato da una categoria ad un'altra.

2 - Normale pure quello, sono i file necessari ad installare i font di windows (pacchetto corefonts se non erro)

Byez

----------

## HoX

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 1 - Assolutamente normale, sono aggiornamenti che emerge fa nella cache o nei pacchetti binari. Capitano quando, ad esempio, un pacchetto viene spostato da una categoria ad un'altra.

 

quindi io non devo fare nulla perchè ha già fatto tutto lui... giusto?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 - Normale pure quello, sono i file necessari ad installare i font di windows (pacchetto corefonts se non erro)

 

ah... ok

----------

## codadilupo

hai xorg installato, ergo, hai i font ms installati

Coda

----------

## Onip

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi io non devo fare nulla perchè ha già fatto tutto lui... giusto?
> 
> 

 

Giustissimo, anzi no. Devi aggiungere [Risolto] al titolo   :Wink: 

----------

